# Help with beginning my career?



## Dany98

I'd like to be a middle school or high school music teacher. However, I am only interested in teaching music theory, history, appreciation, piano, aural, and ear training skills. I am not interested in leading a band. I feel like not a lot of middle schools and high schools would have these kinds of music programs. If they do, I feel like they would hire me as both an appreciation teacher and a band director. Maybe even the choir director as well. I don't know anything about the business side of teaching music at middle schools and high schools, though. Can anyone help me?


----------



## Pugg

Dany98 said:


> I'd like to be a middle school or high school music teacher. However, I am only interested in teaching music theory, history, appreciation, piano, aural, and ear training skills. I am not interested in leading a band. I feel like not a lot of middle schools and high schools would have these kinds of music programs. If they do, I feel like they would hire me as both an appreciation teacher and a band director. Maybe even the choir director as well. I don't know anything about the business side of teaching music at middle schools and high schools, though. Can anyone help me?


Can I be so bold to ask your background in music .


----------



## Dany98

So far I have a bachelor's degree in music. I don't even have any teaching experience, but I'm planning on going to graduate school to study music theory.


----------



## Pugg

Dany98 said:


> So far I have a bachelor's degree in music. I don't even have any teaching experience, but I'm planning on going to graduate school to study music theory.


Well there you go, the best way to start, you seem determined and the only advice I can give you, don't hurry.
Study music and listen as much as you can , I mean all sorts of music.


----------



## Nate Miller

yes, you need a graduate degree to teach music theory. You could even teach at a college or university if you get your PhD.

but sadly a bachelor's in Music Theory and a gun will only get you a cup of coffee these days

...but you better have the gun


----------



## EdwardBast

The traditional way to get where you want to go is to start with an undergraduate degree in music education — except the chances of getting that gig without running a band and/or choir are close to nil. Better get used to the idea. It is possible the rare private school has the exact position you want, but there aren't going to be many jobs like that.


----------



## Nate Miller

Edward has a good point...teaching K-12 means you have to have a teacher's certificate, and so you need a music education degree so you can get certified in the state you want to teach. You can teach theory at a university without that, so if you want to be a theory teacher and not a band/choir director, teaching at a college or university would be just your thing

its nice work if you can get it


----------



## Vox Gabrieli

Do you have any performing experience? If so, what instrument(s)?


----------



## Dany98

I have performed a senior recital on alto saxophone. I've gained lots of praise for my highly advanced playing despite not majoring in performance.


----------



## Vasks

Back in the 70's I was able to get a teaching certificate without having a Music ED degree (mine was in composition). At that time some states would grant one temporarily until you took some extra course work within your first "x" number of teaching years. In my case I had taken some music ed classes and also had a Masters in comp so I didn't have to and was granted a regular certificate with no problem.

I did teach 3 years of high school & middle school music and yes the first gig (High School Choirs, Music Apprec) also included Theory...hooray. But I know of no Middle or High school where you can only be a theory teacher...boo. 

Education money is always tight and music teachers always need justification to exist, so directing attractive visible music groups keeps the jobs from becoming cut.

Your best bet is to get a masters and then look at community colleges to teach those subjects areas you like.


----------



## Krummhorn

Most all university music professors here specialize in one main field ... teaching theory, harmony (etc) and other aspects of playing and/or performing are part of the job requirements, but not the main emphasis of their careers. Hard to say if a position without being the choral or instrumental director would exist ... if so, it would be in the private school sector only. 

My piano teacher's main focus was the instrument, but she also taught us students about theory and composition along the way.


----------

